# Spaceliner spoke question



## BrentP (Jun 8, 2012)

I was wondering if someone who has a Spaceliner with original spokes can answer this for me.  Are your spokes double butted or straight, and do you know what the gauge is?

I'm rebuilding the wheels on mine and it has double butted DT Revolution types spokes (2.0/1.5/2.0) which I suspect probably aren't original because the lacing of the rear wheel wasn't quite right, and I can't imagine them using a lightweight DB spoke on this type of bike.

Cheers


----------



## MaxGlide (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a Flightliner and the spokes are double butted.


----------



## BrentP (Jun 8, 2012)

No kidding?  That's interesting.  

I'm having a real challenge finding replacements for the four I broke while disassembling my wheels.  It's a spoke that's seldom used anymore, and none of the ten or so shops I called had any.  They can order them in, but I'll have to buy a whole box of 100.


----------



## MaxGlide (Jun 9, 2012)

Send me the length... I have a bunch I got with two boxes of stuff I bought. If I have the right length I can send you some.

Wayne


----------



## BrentP (Jun 10, 2012)

MaxGlide said:


> Send me the length... I have a bunch I got with two boxes of stuff I bought. If I have the right length I can send you some.
> 
> Wayne




That would be awesome.  The thickness is 2.0/1.5/2.0 and the length is 269mm.

Thanks.


----------

